# AC 3DS: Ideas for new and improved features in the game?



## Poke2Laser (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's post our ideas on what features would like to change and add in AC 3DS!

Mine are: 

1) More people allowed in wifi?

2) Allow 4(or more!^^) people in our house.

3) Allowed to choose our shorts and shoes, maybe even add accessories?

4) Be able to upgrade to mansion, like in ACWW..and hopefully more rooms!


Well I have a lot more, but whats ur guys ideas!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

Bring back the GC housing system. No 4 people per house please, that gets annoying.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

How about Don Resetii the first round of reset's and then bring in Sonny?


----------



## JCnator (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a neat idea right now: Being able to see anything behind a tree or object by "tilting" slightly the 3DS.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> I have a neat idea right now: Being able to see anything behind a tree or object by "tilting" slightly the 3DS.


Th- We- hurp durp that's not the reason they made it 3D.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

Several camera angles and views, please


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

fftopic: Holymother*censored.3.0*erizzy
BABY BRO!!!<3333
_________________________________________________
A better camera, and more clothes


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Bigger town, more villagers, more hobbies, have goal based things.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

As I always say in topics like these,

Different skin colors.  Ones that would be permanent.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 15, 2010)

More fruit, more hair styles/colors, foxes as villagers >D


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2010)

A tool box to carry all the tools in, PLEASE. And I think it would be cool if you had the option of getting a job, not including the time you work for Nook. Nookingtons should close later, also the Able Sister's upgrading would be wonderful. Also, being able to swim would be so cool!


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

I would like something like a camera, where you could take photo's of things in the town. And maybe get displayed in the Museum?


----------



## SheepSensei (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with the Able Sisters upgrading, and maybe Labelle would move in on the final(Nookington's) of Able Sisters.  The park bench makes my mind blow up.  I do like the city, I just feel there isn't enough to do in it.  Not trying to Harvest Moon it, but flowers that only grow/bloom in certain months?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 18, 2010)

How about roleplay items like toy swords and costumes?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> How about roleplay items like toy swords and costumes?


Yeah. I would like that.


----------



## Tree (Jun 18, 2010)

How about not having grass deteriorate? I agree with all the other posts here as well.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> More fruit, more hair styles/colors, foxes as villagers >D


There's like 7.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 19, 2010)

Having the option to go to the tropical island without the connection of a cable.
Make the city bigger if not better atleast. (if they have it)
Decent holidays.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2010)

A patio upgrade on your house
New fruits, like Bananas and Strawberries
Larger beach / more beach activities


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

^^ A Patio and a backyard which would be slightly like harvest moon. But without animals, Just crops.

I would also like the town to be decorated when a holiday is on. Like for Valentines, make there be heart balloons on people's houses and stuff like that.

Can't believe I'm gonna say this. But having the 'Animal Paths' in the DS version wont bother me... I know I did protest heaps to get it taken out. But that was 'cause I didn't know about it and I had been playing for about 3 months then I realized I had a desert. So for the 3DS version, I will know whether or not it will be in it so I will know where to walk. So I don't care if it's in it or not 

And too. I would like the Sable furniture sets to return
And when it rains, if puddles appeared I would be happy.

Sorry I just love this thread.

I would also like to see more types of flowers.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 22, 2010)

Perhaps an option to view the acres in your town in some kind of grid form?
So it's easier to obtain a perfect town, of course. C:

<small><small><small><small>Ahh...but why would they make it easier for stupid people like me? >__></small></small></small></small>


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jun 22, 2010)

i would like the following:
-outside house decorations
-no friend codes
-more tools (pickaxe, ....something else)
-more places to go outside of town (island, forest, cave, mountains)
-no grass dying (sorry, i just don't like it)
-town decorations that can be placed anywhere
-the ability to choose which residents stay and leave
-better holidays
-TERRAFORMING!!*
-a Reptiles/Amphibians sections**

*for terraforming, it would be a feature you could use only after you've completed your house and gained the "Mayor" status.  you would then be able to decide how to change the look of your town (cliffs, river, and buildings).  it would cost a great deal of money to do  this, so that it would somewhat limit the player from changing the town too much too often.  this feature is really just for those of us that get tired of looking at the same town for  so long.  this way, we can have a different town, while still retaining all that hard work put into it.

**i would like to see a new section of critters you can catch along side fish and insects: reptiles/amphibians.  i can't think of a better tool for catching these little critters than the net, so that will have to do.  things you could catch would range from a simple turtle to the vicious komodo dragon (hey, we can catch sharks, so why not these, too?).

that's not too much to ask, is it?  XD


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bring back the Gamecube form of houses (IN the square) but make the houses even bigger
and new fruit


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

Collectable rocks and gems that could be donated to the museam.
Gyroid exibit (not just a storage unit)
More managable grass. I don't want them to take it out, just fix it. like add grass seed to increase growth.
When it snows all your snow should come back (like it does in real life)

Most of my other ideas have already been said, so i'll leave it at that.


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 24, 2010)

More skin colors, more hair colors, bigger town, camera rotation, cars or bikes or something, able to have a fish tank, able to have a bug tank, real gardens, able to play the NES games again, bigger houses, diagonal placement for objects.

All the things that should have been in City Folk. xD


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jun 24, 2010)

KaosKittyKat said:
			
		

> More skin colors, more hair colors, bigger town, camera rotation, cars or bikes or something, *able to have a fish tank, able to have a bug tank*, real gardens, able to play the NES games again, bigger houses, diagonal placement for objects.
> 
> All the things that should have been in City Folk. xD


have you tried just dropping a fish or bug in your house?


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 24, 2010)

Be able to decorate outside. You know how bummed I was to find out I couldn't put the bug zapper in my front yard? 

Bring back kicking the soccer balls around like in the GameCube.

Ice skating! How much would that rock?

More treats at Brewster's!

If they still have the city, some stores where you can actually spend time shopping. :\

Since you can become mayor, I hope that the gameplay changes. Like you have new duties and options around town, not just the same old, same old.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 26, 2010)

Some features I liked from previous games I would liek to see to return. And some new ones.

Features from GC:
*Sign Posts for Patterns
*Customize outside (like pattern on door)
*Travel to other places like the Island
*Holidays like Christmas and Halloween (THink they can have a week of Summer celeration to celebrate both Canada Day and 4th of July, maybe they should try to squeeze in other  holidays)

WW:
*Pictures after you befriend a Neighbour
*More Rooms (But wouldn't that equal to higher costs?)
*Constillations

City Folk:
*Everyone has their own House, rather than cramed up in one area
*Different Levels of Tools
*Flag for House

Very New for this game:
*Downgrade your house (Once you paid off every extension. If Nook can do it, why not you?)
*A Stamila Meter (Something like HM, but you'll be KO'd like with a scorpion bite if it runs low, and return to your house)
*More food to eat (Like actuall food XD)
*New Animal species (Like other turtles, snakes, Moose, etc.)
*Fencing to help bar off Flowers you don't want to be trampled (With a gate to get access)
*A New house appears for a new player

Update for adding some other details.


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 26, 2010)

@TheFarmboy  Oh, fencing sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 26, 2010)

DustyBentley said:
			
		

> @TheFarmboy  Oh, fencing sounds like an awesome idea!


Thank you 

Maybe I can elaborate on this one.

Fencing is what you can do once you achieve Mayor Status (Or you can do that as a normal citizen.)

Well, if you're just starting out, you can make some small wooden fences that would last for about a month, before you have to preform matinence. If you were to achieve Mayor Status, you can make them from stronger material like Stone, and they'll never break. (Storms and the such can cause damage to the fence.)

I'm not sure if you can hire someone to make this fence or you can do it yourself. But the size and materials would depend. It also acts very well for Town Status to help keep flowers alive and rack up more points.


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd be happy with a CF clone minus the grass degradation. That was just annoying >.>

I do want the ACGC Holidays back


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2010)

They need congress.  Sexual congress.  With the neighbors.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 27, 2010)

getting to pick where your town can be located in the real world ex. west usa your town whould be in a more mountainess like more levels more dirt stuff like that that whould be cool


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

1. Ability to change height and weight of the avatar.
2. Swimming and/or ride bicycles.
3. Download mini-games.
4. Help K.K. Slider with making tunes.
5. Have animals follow you. 
6. Play intruments.
7. Take pictures (like in Animal Crossing: City Folk).
8. Have some sort of transportation for crossing the water. 
9. Put items on your wall (like picture frames or extra windows).
10. Include all the events (and even more) from the GameCube and Wii versions.
11. Change socks and shoes.
12. Plant berry bushes.
13. Ride a helicopter.
14. Choices of skin colors.
15. Read books (maybe even a pop-up book using the 3D-effects!). 
16. A restaurant.
17. Be able to visit homes of workers (like Tom Nook, Pelly, Blathers, etc.).
18. Set up fences.
19. A personal journal, in which you can draw in it!
20. A juice bar.
21. Have a cell-phone to call villagers.
22. Downloadable content. 
23. More fruit.
24. In letters, be able to use the keyboard OR draw a message (like on PictoChat). 
25. A town that is WAY bigger than the City Folk one.
26. Use 3-D pictures (taken from the 3DS camera) and display in your home.
27. Have more stores, perhaps in a plaza (similar to City Folk's, but more stores). 
28. Be able to change camera views outside (instead of just indoors). 
29. Return the soccer ball and basketballs from the original game.
30. More items and mail to hold at once.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm thinking Sims with animals ...


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 5, 2010)

The whole gate/fence idea made me think that having some sort of mastery for each tool would be nice.

I know that the golden tools could be interpreted as mastering that tool but what I'm thinking of is whenever you use a tool it grants you points, once you get enough points you advance in a mastery level.  

Basically what I'm saying, is that I want some RPG elements in this game.  But I don't think its very "Animal Crossing" to have what I'm asking for.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 5, 2010)

Minos made me laugh....

I think there will be the ability to add bushes, benches, and light posts to your town. Possibly even run events like "Cornimer" did (like anyone didn't notice though.).


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2010)

*Farmer's Market*
I think something like a Farmer's market would fit in Animal Crossing, buy fruits, sell fish, vegetables maybe? Stuff like that.

*Brewster's Diner*
I've always imagined AC having a Diner of some sort, move the cafe out of the Museum, and have Brewster + some new characters work there.

*24 Hour Store*
I swear, having to store all the fish/bugs/items you've gotten after being out so late, in your house is a pain.

I had more ideas, but i forgot 'em


----------



## Nixie (Jul 7, 2010)

bloodbend3r said:
			
		

> KaosKittyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried to put two or more fish in the same tank? :/

Also, please I'm praying that if they have that grass deterioration thing, they'd at least let you but grass seeds... (like 160 bells for 4 packets, 1 packet can be applied to 1 square and the grass turns full the next day? :0)

I AM SICK AND TIRED OF MY TOWN'S GRASS DISAPPEARING  >_<


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 7, 2010)

CopyPasta from me a while back.


1. Bigger town
2. New Shops with new animals running them in this bigger town
3. Divirsity in this new town, give different sections of the town their own feel
4. New Fruit
5. New personality types
6. Make the city a proper city, not just a plaza.
7. Most items in your house completely interactive (a mini pinball game in the pinball machine, a mini-schedule of TV shows, hosted by new animals etc.)
8. Bigger houses
9.The option to get rid of grass if you want to
10.More travelling salespeople (They pretty much stopped that and just threw all the animals into the city)
11. You'll sometimes see animals in buildings like the museum, or they'll decide to go into the cith with you on some day
13. Holiday home. (or if they got the city right, you could rent an apartment or something [but I'd only want this if the city was fun enough])
14. Give the holidays more meaning, more fun, more interactive.
15. MORE HOLIDAYS
16. Come up with something original in terms of town layout... (not just the acre system or the rollig log again)
17.More furniture
18.Make the travelling salespeople more fun, give me more incentive to see track them down, make them enchance the game in ways I couldnt do by myself)
19. More tools
20.More collectibles.
21.The ability to vist different locations (like the island, but make it that you cant go all the time, change the location you go to everyday or something...)
22.More Fish and bugs, new ways of catching them.
23. I will add more >: S


----------



## Digital (Jul 7, 2010)

No offense, be I really don't like the ideas of being able to ride bikes and swim. It just seems like too much right now.

I know we all asked for more, but I don't want too much. The game feel would just be ruined, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jul 7, 2010)

DIGITAL_IMAGE said:
			
		

> No offense, be I really don't like the ideas of being able to ride bikes and swim. It just seems like too much right now.
> 
> I know we all asked for more, but I don't want too much. The game feel would just be ruined, but that's just my opinion.


So you would prefer to just have something like the earlier ones with just a small new features. Just to be safe?


btw. Welcome to the Forums


----------



## SuperAnthony (Jul 7, 2010)

Agreed with Digital Image. The new graphics and character design are great, they most likley have more in store, but lets not get to carried away.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 7, 2010)

SuperAnthony said:
			
		

> Agreed with Digital Image. The new graphics and character design are great, they most likley have more in store, but lets not get to carried away.


no, more features = good.

But more bad new features = bad.

Swimming and Bikes... not so good.


Maybe swimming, but definately o need for bikes.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2010)

TheFarmboy said:
			
		

> DIGITAL_IMAGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically he's been here a year before you so...

@Ciaran: I think some kind of way of faster transport might be fun.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 8, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> TheFarmboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, the point of animal crossing was getting whatever you were doing done, not doing it quickly.

The little distractions on the way made it fun.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess ya have a point. They should have more multiplayer things for AC.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 8, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be everything you can do in single player and more.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope with the enhanced 3DS features, you can leave your town gate open even when you're not there. Maybe contain a list of the friends you trust having in your town.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 8, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I hope with the enhanced 3DS features, you can leave your town gate open even when you're not there. Maybe contain a list of the friends you trust having in your town.


Bring back the bottle feature and make it better??


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 8, 2010)

More Gyroids is all I ask for.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 8, 2010)

I want a wagon to help me with fruit picking. 
And Mino's idea, we need that in this game.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jul 9, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> They need congress.  Sexual congress.  With the neighbors.


Yeah, that'll make us sound like furries :l


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 9, 2010)

TheFarmboy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furries?? On TBT??

WHAT?!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to see the town divided into peices. Near the beach could be a beach town where certain neighbors like to live and perhaps a store could be placed there. Also, an area where it's just the usual forest area and an area where it's more modern and city-like but you don't need to take a bus/vehicle to get there.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 9, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I would like to see the town divided into peices. Near the beach could be a beach town where certain neighbors like to live and perhaps a store could be placed there. Also, an area where it's just the usual forest area and an area where it's more modern and city-like but you don't need to take a bus/vehicle to get there.


I like the idea of having 'summer-ey' animals near the beach etc. and have different styled houses there.

But I think the town should stay rural, and have a proper city that you take a bus to, which is more than a plaza.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 9, 2010)

What about use of the camera function? As you make your character for the first time the camera could identify things like hair color, sounds unlikely but it's a possibility. I still like the idea of being able to run events as mayor.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2010)

I want the Island back, a mountain that is always winter on top and caves that give you the ability to go mining and catch blind fish in underground lakes and steams!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 9, 2010)

More holidays and more things to do in the game and more places to go to and a bigger village and also put an online system where you could visit random towns with the world without adding a friend code and decorations for each holiday event in the whole town.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 23, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I want the Island back, a mountain that is always winter on top and caves that give you the ability to go mining and catch blind fish in underground lakes and steams!


*streams lol

Anyways, I agree with the cave, island, and mountain part.  I think the town should be more than 2 tiered, but like 3 or 4.  That'd be awesome!  (If you really want to get extreme, let us fall off the cliffs! lol).  I'd love to actually go swimming in this game (maybe only if you wear certain outfits, like a wetsuit or swim-trunks).  I'd love to have well over 15 villagers in the town, and make them intelligent for once.  I think it'd be cool for them to have even more personalities, but some individuality to make them more authentic.  Also, give us more options on the villager talk menus for us to choose from, instead of "What's going on?" and "Nevermind, see ya."  I would really like to put furniture outside, and I'd like to have a huge house, along with a backyard or something.  Since we're mayors in the game, I think it'd be cool if we could build town parks, where various events go on (instead of in front of the town hall).  Also, it'd be cool if K.K. had concerts in that town park, where you, your wifi buddies, and the villagers all came to watch.  Also, I think it'd be neat if K.K. tunes could be played over the radio.  I hope there can be more than 4 people in a town, along with the option for certain people you trust to come to your town when you're not on.  Also, get rid of the dang gate.  Put in an airport or something.  I'd love to see the Police station or something similar put in.  Also, let the merchants travel to your town.  I liked that more than just visiting them in the city.  Also, let villager houses go anywhere in town, instead of on a sign board.  Some Nook upgrades beyond Nookingtons would be nice.  Oh, and let's not forget, a less intrusive clock.  City Folk's clock annoyed the crap out of me.  Also, I hope they put in some new hourly songs, instead of recycling Wild World's crappy themes.  If nothing else, put Population: Growing's sound track back in.  And last, but not least, no more trampling!

*Phew* I have lots of ideas!  I hope you got all of that lol.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 23, 2010)

They were really god wiu master, I really liked the town park idea.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 24, 2010)

More gyroid obsessed villagers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2010)

Possibly be able to have all 4 (or more) humans living in your town be active at the same time? Since it is handheld...And not just have that feature be aloud on multiplayer with people from out of town...


----------



## StarGamer50 (Jul 25, 2010)

more traveling salesmen.
being able to kick people out of town as mayor. >


----------



## StarGamer50 (Jul 25, 2010)

They should let you get a job and let you grab a shopping cart in Nook's store like you would on eBay.


----------



## jenningsanimalcrossing360 (Jul 25, 2010)

they should set it to where u can have a four story house and you can deep sea fish


----------



## StarGamer50 (Jul 25, 2010)

You don't greet people on forums, silly.
Private message me.   
Anyway, Nice idea I guess.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe Labelle decides to go work back with her sisters? Maybe if they don't have the city anymore or she could work with brewster or something and sometimes when you go to the abels you can see Labelle visiting her sisters... IDk XD


----------

